
Understanding Code Signing for iOS Apps - verdande
https://engineering.nodesagency.com/articles/iOS/Understanding-code-signing-for-iOS-apps/
======
ddon
Every time certificate gets expired, process to get new certificate and get it
all working again is such a pain. Thanks for putting this up, will try to read
it carefully when I will need to renew the certificate...

